# ABKC Show Bullies Against BSL



## EckoMac

I found this online. I'm pretty sure the GF and BFF are taking me for my birthday. I was wondering if anyone else is going. It looks like fun. I'm going to check it out. If it seems like something that would be good for Ecko then maybe the next time one is in town we'll register in the fun show and see what they think of my Bobble Headed dog.


----------



## apbtmom76

oooo BTK will be there, you should totally go girl. Get pics I wanna see. Wish I was closer


----------



## EckoMac

I'm fairly certain I am going Tye. 
I've seen pics of BTK's dog Prophecy, I'd really like to see him in person. I'll be taking the camera for sure. I'm REALLY excited. There was another one back in April, but it fell on the same day as my BFF's birthday party so I couldn't go. I was wicked disappointed. I'm counting the days.


----------



## apbtproud

What a great cause to raise money for!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

You are gonna have a blast girl, besides the loud music the show is always nice. And as Jennet said it's a great way to raise money for a good cause


----------



## EckoMac

I thought so too. The hosting company sells spiked collars and I was just checking out there web site when I saw this and got pretty excited.


----------



## apbtmom76

yeah I didn't look at that but I want pics and you have 420 posts, lmaooooo


----------



## Black Rabbit

I wanna go, I wish someone would take me it's on my B day.
LOL @ 420 posts he he


----------



## apbtproud

Bully shows are super fun, IMO I think thats why the numbers in UKC have dwelled down well for our breed- people have gone to ABKC. I went in April showed a bully and won and I am sooo tempted to buy a bully.. hehe...


----------



## apbtproud

Oh forgot to say its awesome when you win in a class of 10plus dogs that win is way worth it, vs winning a class of 3 dogs. I think thats why im hooked.. lol...


----------



## apbtmom76

lmaoo Krystal I knew someone would catch it. And Jennet you showed a Bully?? Very cool


----------



## apbtproud

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoo Krystal I knew someone would catch it. And Jennet you showed a Bully?? Very cool


I know right me.. lol I love this boy!!


----------



## apbtmom76

Have you lost weight?? Has been forever since I seen you and that is a nice lookin bully for sure. Congrats on the win


----------



## EckoMac

420, Niiiiice. LMAO!!

Ecko is not papered so there'd be no REAL showing, but if it's something he could handle, it'd be fun to do the fun show. I've never been to a show so I'm looking forward to checking it out. I LOVE APBT, but because I'm chunky and not a hunter, Bullies are just more my speed, plus, who can resist that wrinkly face. 

Congrats on a win out of ten, that's def more satisfying. Dogs are like tattoos, you can never have too many. 

Happy early birthday Krystal. Fly out, you and the family can crash at the BFF's house too.


----------



## EckoMac

apbtproud said:


> I know right me.. lol I love this boy!!


That's one good looking Bully, no wonder he won.


----------



## apbtproud

Im a roller coaster, I do and don't and right its a do.. lolol
okay sorry for jacking up the thread.. I have a bad habit doing that.. 
and yes its been a long time girl.. See ya at ADBA nationals..  I will be showing my black bitch- Tom saw her and liked her I just got to shed ONLY 6lbs, hahah.. So I got time to condition her well.


----------



## apbtmom76

I will be there with a friends dog and hopefully my new pup. And you can do it, I'll see you then

Mac - even though Ecko is not paperd they have fun classes I'm sure and I do believe you can get a LP card and show him anywayz, but am not sure. Is what my niece was gonna have to do with Gage


----------



## EckoMac

Yeah, the fun shows don't require papers to enter. I just want to make sure it's a situation he can handle too before I try bringing him to one. My friends house is LITERALLY on the same road, so if it looks like something he can handle I may go and pick him up and bring him back.


----------



## apbtmom76

Perfect, I bet he would be fine, would be a good time to take him and let him get used to the noise lol


----------



## EckoMac

The noise is the easy part, he's calm at the range, it's other dogs, he either wants to hump them or play chase and he loses his hearing and forgets his name whenever another dog is around. All commands become null and void once we leave our property and another dog pops up. He's a bone head. LOL!

Ask your niece to post up more pics of Gager, I heart him and haven't seen him in awhile.


----------



## apbtmom76

I will see what I can do for you, since my camerais broke is a bit hard but school will be done on Wed. so I will see what I can do  He's getting to be a big boy, lol

lol at bone head


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Allen and Connie are super great people! I will hopefully be there if I can get off of work. 
Per Allen and Connie of Pit Bull Gear:
*BULLIES AGAINST BSL - JUNE 11, TAMPA FAIRGROUNDS* 

*Proceeds at the door go directly to The Miami Coalition Against Breed Specific Legislation.**Please help support our fight to overturn BSL in Miami Dade County and to help prevent it from happening in your county!*
*
This is an indoor event with Air Conditioning!*

*If you have not got a booth spot, there are still some remaining. For those of you who have reserved a spot and still have a balance, remember balance must be paid by May 27.**For people with spots, there is no pipe and drape, so if you have a pop-up tent, feel free to set it up in your space.*

*The *first show starts at 10:00 so pre - registration is very important if you want to maximize your points day!!!

*You can pre-register your dog for the ABKC Show at: [email protected]
TO PRE REGISTER YOU WILL NEED TO PROVIDE:*
*DOGS PAPERED NAME*
*ABKC #*
*OWNER NAME*
*PHONE NUMBER*
*SEX/AGE/CLASS (EXAMPLE FEMALE 1-2 POCKET)*
*YOU WILL GET A CONFIRMATION EMAIL WITH YOUR ASSIGNED RING # IN IT.*

First Show

Classic
Pocket
Standard
Champions
Grand Champions

Second Show

XL
Classic
Pocket
Standard
Champions
Grand Champions*-no entry fee but still must register

***FUN SHOW Starts immediately after the 2nd ABKC Show

Fun Show Classes include:*

*Jr. Handlers, Best Rescue, Best Red, Blue, Fawn, Tri, Brindle, B&W (Black & White), Pocket, XL Bully, XL APBT, Best APBT, Best American Bully

Hope to see everyone there!!

*


----------



## apbtmom76

Thanks for that info Lauren


----------



## EckoMac

Sweet! Lauren your like a celebrity to me, you are the Bully Info Lady and Kangol is my favorite WD. LOL! 
Hopefully I'll see you there, maybe get your autograph.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> Sweet! Lauren your like a celebrity to me, you are the Bully Info Lady and Kangol is my favorite WD. LOL!
> Hopefully I'll see you there, maybe get your autograph.


That is the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me! Hahaha thank you!


----------



## EckoMac

Do I have to bring Eco's crate, or can I just leash him and walk him around with me? Are other dogs welcome too, or just Bully breeds?


----------



## mr.jason24

:thumbsup: Lovin' the bullies....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> Do I have to bring Eco's crate, or can I just leash him and walk him around with me? Are other dogs welcome too, or just Bully breeds?


Check your pms but here was my response:
You can walk around with him, but I will tell you that is how so many dogs come down with heat stroke at these shows, even the air conditioned ones. They get so worked up from seeing all the other dogs. I think it is best to crate them until show time. Manny and Steph never take Ooh-Rah and Espi out of their crates except for a picture or two and when it is their time in the ring. Same goes for BTK and the Prophecy as well as many other people who show. Crating also has a big impact on ring performance. If you walk around with him make sure you don't stand ring side as it is a distraction to the dogs in the ring. Hope this helps 

Fun shows are just for fun and you do *not *have to be ABKC registered to participate in one.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just got this info from Connie and Allen:

*ADDRESS:​*
*4800 US HWY. 301 NORTH, TAMPA, FL 33610*
*(Across the Highway from the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino)*

*This is an A/C Indoor show (25,000 sq ft.)*
* You can get your booth space here: BOOTHS*
* Bring your pop ups (tents) There is no pipe & drape.*

*Doors open at 8am.*
* General Admission is $5 (1 person, 1 dog) Kids 12 & Under get in Free.*
*If you have more then 1 dog, you must get a spot.*
*All proceeds from Admission will go to *Miami Coalition Against BSL
_*MCABSL* is a Miami based organization fighting for all the voiceless canines targeted by Breed Specific Legislation. Their goal is to remove BSL from Miami Dade County and to continue fighting against similar legislation throughout our country. They have helped many cities and individuals with BSL._
* All dogs must be on a 4' or shorter leash. **Walk ins are welcome to bring a crate for your dog. We will have an area set up for crates.*

* We ask that you clean up after your dogs. Anyone caught not cleaning up after your dog will be asked to leave.*

*Cecil 'Skip' Miller will be providing Temperament Testing and Canine Good Citizen Certification after the 1st show. If you have any questions, you can e-mail him at: [email protected]*
*There will also be adoptables at this show from 4 Florida Pit Bull Rescues. Including the 'Pit Crew' of Best Friends. If anything, at least stop by and show these dogs some love.*
*1st ABKC Show classes are: POCKET, STANDARD, CLASSIC, CHAMPIONS & GRANDS (judge: Skip Miller) and will start at 10:00 sharp! You will have from 8:00 - 9:45 to register for the 1st show, or you can pre-register **your dog for the ABKC Show at: *[email protected]​*TO PRE REGISTER YOU WILL NEED TO PROVIDE:*
 *DOGS PAPERED NAME*
 *ABKC #*
​
 *OWNER NAME*
*PHONE NUMBER*
*SEX/AGE/CLASS (EXAMPLE FEMALE 1-2 POCKET)*
*YOU WILL GET A CONFIRMATION EMAIL WITH YOUR ASSIGNED RING # IN IT.* ​
*2nd ABKC Show classes are: POCKET, STANDARD, CLASSIC, XL, CHAMPIONS & GRANDS (judge: Gerald Adams) You can also pre-register your dog for the second show at: *[email protected]​ ***BRING OUT THOSE GRAND CHAMPIONS!! NO ENTRY FEE FOR GRAND CHAMPIONS CLASS!!*​ *Fun Show Classes: (any style Pit Bull can enter - no papers needed)*​ *Best Blue, Red, Brindle, Tri, Fawn, Best B&W, Best Pocket, Best XL Bully, Best XL APBT, Best APBT, Best American Bully, Best Rescue*​ **JR. HANDLER's (kids 12 & under)* Sponsored by Family Feed & Pet Supply in Plant City, FL
*​ *BOOTH SPOTS ARE NOW AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE*​ *SHOW LAYOUT
*​ *







*​


----------



## EckoMac

Thank you Lauren!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> Thank you Lauren!!


Yes, Semper Fi will be there


----------



## EckoMac

SWEET!!
Now I REALLY can't wait.


----------



## apbtmom76

This thing needs to happen so we can see pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Bump...... Get your pre-registration on people! You'll be glad that you did!


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko goes to the Vet tomorrow for a skin tag on his ear. Probably won't be putting him in the fun show, but I will be there with my camera to take a poo load of pics.  I kinda want to check it out and see if it's even something he'd have fun doing.
The GF isn't as excited as I am, but the BFF and her GF are SUPER stoked about taking me to something I want to do so bad for my birthday. They say it's long over due. See you all there.


----------



## apbtmom76

wooo hooo I can't wait for pics. Hugs Have a great time


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

From Allen and Connie of PBG:
Just 2 days away from Bullies Against BSL! Door entry admission goes straight to MCABSL. It's shaping up to be a great show. We still have limited space available, if you need a spot just give us a call: Allen 727-735-1079 or Connie 727-735-3145. If you are bringing more then 1 dog, you must get a spot. Doors will open, a long with registration at 8am. The 1st show will start at 10 am. Remember Grand Champions show for Free in both shows! Between the 2 ABKC shows we will be showcasing the Jr. Handlers. Immediately following the 2nd ABKC Show, the Fun Show will start with the Rescue class going 1st. This show does not have pipe and drape, so bring your pop ups/ set-ups. Walk ins are welcome to bring crates, we will have a space for them. If anyone want to hang their banner in the ring, we will do it as long as we have the space. *Can't be more then 4 ft. in height.*
Some of the things that will be going on at the show:

* BSL (Breed Specific Legislation) Fund raising and Education through MCABSL (Miami Coalition Against Breed Specific Legislation)
* Rescue Groups with Adoptables
* 2 Sanctioned ABKC Conformation Shows (judges Cecil "Skip" Miller & Gerald Adams)
* Fun Show (judge Sarah "Peterbuilt Kennels")
* Bully Trivia with MC "Bully The Kid"
* Giveaways with MC Len Lycan
* Event T-Shirts (part of the proceeds go to MCABSL)

Any questions, give us a call. Thanks for the support!!
-- 
Thank You,
Allen D. Hudson
_WWW.PITBULLGEAR.COM_


----------

